

Intel labs: computer size to reach zero by 2020 - corporalagumbo
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6253/intel-by-2020-the-size-of-meaningful-compute-approaches-zero

======
barredo
I like the small Steve Jobs in the first slide. Are the others also
identifiable people?

~~~
ApurvS
For mainframe, it seems to be Grace Hopper.

